# need .net framework v1.1.4322 to play LOTRO!



## oiboiboi

I cleaned up my computer today because it was low on space and I think I deleted my .net framework v1.1. Now when I click on my LOTRO shortcut it says I need .net framework v1.1.4322
There must be something seriously wrong with my computer now, because when I try to download the regular .net framework v1.1 from microsoft online, my whole internet explorer shuts down and asks whether or not I want to send an error report!
Does this have to do with my McAfee? or you know what, I don't care, I just need to get the .net framework v1.1.4322 so I can join my group online tonight.
They are all Lvl 55+ and I'm still 54!!
Please help!


----------



## ExMachina

Hi Oiboioi,

You might want to try installing the latest .net framework version (3.5).
Full download link here.


----------

